# how much cardio while on clen/t3



## 86vette07 (Jun 20, 2013)

I just started a clen t3 cycle, my diet is in check, and also on test, and tren e..

My main goal is to drop at least 3-5% bf... However i was told it is not safe to do alot of cardio while on this cycle.

Is this true? If so how much cardio would be ok?

Thanks for any input!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 20, 2013)

how much of each one would be the first question to answer.  with T3 cardio can be counter productive....depending on the dose, how many days of cardio per wk and the duration of each session.  

Are you running some tes or anything else to help preserve muscle??  What will your daily cal intake look like?  etc


----------



## 86vette07 (Jun 20, 2013)

yes on test e, and tren e... 400 and 600 weekly....

and i could use some help on the dosing ive read so many different daily dosings. But i started today at 50mcg of clen, and 25 of t3. and was thinking of uping by 20 each day. Just some guy scared me saying if you do cardio while on clen/t3 you can have a heart attack bc your heart is working extra hard already! 

So just tryinig to get a feel of how much cardio everyone else does while on clen t3


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 20, 2013)

I always do the same amount of cardio, otherwise it's hard to tell if results came from the clen/t3 or the added cardio. 

Also, Tren often makes it difficult to do cardio so that may have a play in it as well.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 21, 2013)

Stick to 45-60 min of LISS and you will be fine.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 21, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Stick to 45-60 min of LISS and you will be fine.



What's LISS stand for?


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 21, 2013)

I've done 35-40 min of cardio 4-5 times a week
While on Clen many times in the past with 
No issues. I know nothing about the effects
Of T3 though.


----------



## italian1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Light intermittent sweaty sex.


----------



## PFM (Jun 21, 2013)

If you're running Tren and stacking Clen & T3 you should already know how much cardio.


----------



## 86vette07 (Jun 24, 2013)

Omg i had to take a day off from the stack, i was shaking and super super hot especially at night, tossed and turned till 7am did not get any rest was miserable. Today i tooke 30mcg of clen and 20 mcg of t3.. this is what i started with and was managable but then day 2 jumped to 40 or 50 mcg of clen and 30 of t3. Also i think i may have taken more bc i had not realized they sent me a special dropper, so i was using a syringe i use to pin with w out the nedle and was very very difficult to dose correctly.. Is it bad to take a day off if needed


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 24, 2013)

dood, drop the clen, or use it a very low dose.  that shit sux


----------



## 86vette07 (Jun 24, 2013)

i took a small dose yest and today i feel better still warm but not as hot, only thing i notice is muscle cramps and my jaw muscles are tense! But either than all that think i may be G2G lol


----------



## MAREDD (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah your clen "symptoms" seem pretty normal, from what I've read here it is G2G.

No matter what bodyfat you're on right now, by not eating like a freaking hippo, you can lose a lot of bodyfat by training moderately hard 5-6 days a week. You can do some cardio if you want to, but in my opinion it's not a must.


----------

